# XLB, iShares Core Canadian Long Term Bond Index ETF



## Freedom2022 (Oct 14, 2021)

Received an alert yesterday, the price of XLB dropped to my target price: $23.6.
Looks like bond yield will keep rising.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Yes it's quite a drop, bond yields have been steadily rising.

If anyone wants to invest in long term bonds though I think you're better off with ZFL which is long term government bonds. XLB in comparison has a lot of corporate credit risk.

I don't hold either one but personally would prefer ZFL.


----------

